# OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Part Number 942S



## justsomeguy (Aug 31, 2004)

*OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Short Code 942S - Part Number 3397118942*

So we have the specifics archived in the forum:
Touareg OEM replacement / aftermarket front wiper blades
Bosch Aerotwin
-For left hand drive- (.us, .de, etc.)
Short Code 942S 
Part Number 3397118942

-For right hand drive- (.uk, .jp, etc.)
Short Code 943S
Part Number 3397118943
650mm/26"
Fits Volkswagen Touareg (7L) Nov 2002 - Present
Porsche Cayenne (9pa) Dec 2002 - Present
Sold as a pair. Are exactly like the ones sold by the dealer, but are branded/packaged "Bosch".
Available in the US at AutohausAZ, $39.46 for the pair, shipping not included. As of 01/13/2006 offering free shipping on orders over $50, so free shipping on 2+ pairs.
Bosch Aerotwin web site
Left hand drive product finder (.pdf)
Right hand drive product finder


_Modified by justsomeguy at 4:39 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Part Number 942S (justsomeguy)*

Are these available on-line somewhere?


----------



## justsomeguy (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Part Number 942S (insguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insguy* »_Are these available on-line somewhere?

Sorry, I spazzed and hit "Enter" when I was only halfway through my post. I blame the fact that it's Friday and I'm worn out. Time for








Your question is now answered in the original post.
I'll be in the kitchen looking for a bottle opener...


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Short Code 942S - ... (justsomeguy)*

Is any body use the above Bosch Aerotwin windshield wiper? Is it good and can stop the annoying noise?


----------



## Griffey222 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Short Code 942S - ... (Fai)*

Seriously, if they work well, I will buy an install today. The OEM wipers on the car are flat awful! Mine have sucked since about 1K miles!


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Short Code 942S - ... (Griffey222)*

Just got the reply from Autohausz, the wiper is on backorder with no expected date.
Any body knows other source for this wiper except from dealer?


----------



## justsomeguy (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Short Code 942S - ... (Griffey222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Griffey222* »_Seriously, if they work well, I will buy an install today. The OEM wipers on the car are flat awful!

Just to clarify these wipers are the OEM wipers. The VW part and the Bosch Aerotwin are both made by Bosch on the same production line in the same factory in Belgium. The only differences are the box and the price.
I am satisfied with the performance of the "Aerotwin" wipers from AutohausAZ, but I was equally satisfied with the "VW" wipers. 
Sorry to hear you are having problems with your wipers. My dealer replaced my wipers at no charge under the wear and tear warranty. If you are still covered under that warranty, it can't hurt to ask your dealer to do a warranty replacement due to poor performance.


_Modified by justsomeguy at 6:38 PM 2-2-2006_


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: OEM Replacement Front Wiper Blades - Bosch Aerotwin - Short Code 942S - ... (justsomeguy)*

Seems like they're in stock. I just placed an order. Maybe they'll e-mail me stating that the blades are out of stock or on back order. We'll see.


----------

